# My Test/Deca/Dbol cycle RESULTS (bloodwork pics)



## MrSaturatedFat (Sep 29, 2011)

First off, let me say this is my second cycle ever, first one was a small Prop/Var 8 weeks, just to get the feel of aas, more about it here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/napsgear-net/130594-my-full-naps-review-bloodwork-pics.html

So this time, I wanted to put on some mass. I did a lot of lurking, reading, and asking around. I'd like to thank GMO, OldSchoolLifter, and Glycomann for their help with my cycle, tons of good info from these guy. This is what I came up with...

_________________________________________________________________
*The Juice*

Week 1-12 600mg Test E 2x week.
Week 1-10 400mg Deca 2x week.
Week 1-4 40mg Dbol 40mg/day
Week 6-12 Proviron 50mg/day

*The AI's*

Week 1-12 .5mg EOD
Week 1-10 Caber .5mg 1x week

*The PCT*

Week 12-14 .5mg Adex ED
Week 12-16 100/100/50/50 Clomid

*The Liver support + Pre PCT*

Week 1-5 Liv52 4 tabs/day
Week 1-12 Milk Thistle 4 tabs/day
Week 1-14 HCG 250iu's 2x week
_________________________________________________________________

Now before I go further, let me say I am currently *8 weeks in*. (today is Sept 29th) So I'm always open for tweeks if you have a suggestion. I wanted Aromasin for my AI and PCT, but my source did not come through, and I had a bunch of adex left over, oh well. 

Here is basically what my diet has looked like since I started. I didnt keep track of macros, Just tried to eat as much as possible.







I started the cycle at 214lbs (5'11") and I am currently 226. Shirts have gotten tighter, pants have gotten tighter, and most people I see now say something about how 'big im getting' Its a pretty awesome feeling, lol. Libido is through the freaking roof and I just feel great anytime I'm awake. 

Let me take a second to talk to you about the strength increase. It was nothing short of amazing. My goal wasn't even to get strong, I just wanted size. But first started noticing it around 3-4 week mark. Pre-AAS, I couldnt even deadlift 415. About a week ago I pulled 470 first try, My first time experiencing the "on" feeling I here people talk about, lol. I could only squat 325x1, now I can get 315x5. Seated military press was 175x8, now I can get 225x5. Bent over BB rows 175x8, now I can get 250x8. I was absolutely shocked on how much stronger I have gotten, I mean it really has blown my mind, first time experiencing something like this.

Now onto the good stuff, my bloodwork. All products were GP.


























My first concern was about my prolactin. I read Deca raises prolactin, so you need to take caber or bromo. Even at a dose of .5mg caber 1x week, My prolactin dropped significantly. Does this mean my caber was good and my Deca bad? or has the whole "Deca dick prolactin sky high" thing just overrated ? Because I can tell you, I had NO 'deca dick' experience what so ever. (awesome)

My Lipid panels were way worse during my first cycle when running just Prop/Var. and I believe its understood that Dbol is WAAY more toxic than var. So does adding Liv52 and Milk Thistle a good idea? I will from now on. 

AST/ALT's look good, I was expecting much worse. I'm starting to believe the media and hype around how toxic these drugs are, is just a bunch of BS. Still be careful though, I'm just not as nervous as I used to be. 

Hey, what can I say about the Testosterone results, besides Helllll yaaaah!, lol. 

So that was my 2nd cycle review. Thanks to everyone who helps out others on this forum. Because when you do, people like me are reading and writing the stuff down, lol. I hope this has helped anyone in anyway. I'll try and answer all questions the best I can.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like your cycle is going great. Thanks for all the pics. If you dont mind me asking, which ugl did you use, or was it pharm grade?


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, very nice thread and pics. Repped.


----------



## Rell (Sep 29, 2011)

These pictures are making me hungry! Great Job!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 29, 2011)

Great post, and Progress brother! Keep it going, Glad I could be of assistance. Your cycle layout looks great, If you can

Try to extend your deca to 12 weeks, and your test to 14

Keep it going brother, and Nice food pics Im hungry now!


----------



## squigader (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the food pics. Great strength gains, but what's the aesthetic progress like (you mentioned a cut cycle in the other thread)


----------



## TwisT (Sep 29, 2011)

Youre a champion.


<3


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice labs man. U had damn high hdl! 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 29, 2011)

You are my hero!!!!!!!! Excellent work my friend!

I'm gonna rep-fuck the shit out of you!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 29, 2011)

its nice to see those labs as I ran a Test C 500mg/wk Eq 600mg/wk and Tbol 50mg/day 5 weeks. 
i want to ask, wont dbol raise your test levels??
i ask because the cycle I ran the only time i felt anything was when on the orals and I wonder if this is why the test levels are increased?
again NICE post


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice. Good to see bloodwork. And it looks like you kept everything in control too. Reps bro.

Oh and in regards to your lipids on our Prop/Var cycle, your var could've been winny. Winny powder is MUCH cheaper than var powder. Sometimes UGLs will swap the two and jack the price up for more profit. How can you tell? Your joints will fucking kill you if its winny.


----------



## Halo (Sep 29, 2011)

Great job and great post, thanks for sharing the results of your bloodwork!  Great job on the food and fridge too bro!!!!


----------



## endurance724 (Sep 29, 2011)

great report man , awesome. GJ


----------



## cottonmouth (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome post man. Look very nice. good luck with the rest of your cycle


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you tell me how do you make those pancakes in 4th and 5th row?


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome thread, now post your diet and recipes you've made all of us hungry!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Sep 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Looks like your cycle is going great. Thanks for all the pics. If you dont mind me asking, which ugl did you use, or was it pharm grade?



Everything I used was Geneza Pharm. Same as my first cycle. 



squigader said:


> Love the food pics. Great strength gains, but what's the aesthetic progress like (you mentioned a cut cycle in the other thread)



I did not notice any significant bloat or fat gain that I was expecting. All I read was 'dbol makes you bloat like crazy!!' but I never got that, maybe it was diet? I can still wear all my pants with the same belt loop hole as I did before, but noticeably tighter, lol. Never lost my top 4 abs, there nothing to brag about, but my abdomen all around stayed looking the same.

I'd say what I noticed was my shoulders, clear separation between the front delt and the chest, also at the tricep insert. Hopefully a cut will show all the progress i've made during this bulk.



lostsoul said:


> its nice to see those labs as I ran a Test C 500mg/wk Eq 600mg/wk and Tbol 50mg/day 5 weeks.
> i want to ask, wont dbol raise your test levels??
> i ask because the cycle I ran the only time i felt anything was when on the orals and I wonder if this is why the test levels are increased?
> again NICE post



hmm I dont know about that one, I'm sure it does, all 3 of these compounds we're new to me, so I dont know what I was 'feeing' I was just feeling awesome, lol. Placebo might play a role as well, but hey who cares, feeling good is feeling good. 



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Nice. Good to see bloodwork. And it looks like you kept everything in control too. Reps bro.
> 
> Oh and in regards to your lipids on our Prop/Var cycle, your var could've been winny. Winny powder is MUCH cheaper than var powder. Sometimes UGLs will swap the two and jack the price up for more profit. How can you tell? Your joints will fucking kill you if its winny.



hmm interesting, I cant remember how my joints felt. But yah considering my lipids, your probably right. Var more toxic than Dbol? cant be right, then again Dbol was out of my system for 2 weeks prior to bloodwork. Thanks though, always good to have bits of info like this.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 30, 2011)

nice detialed thread bro...keep up the good work!


----------



## bccs (Sep 30, 2011)

FOOD PORN!!! Seriously, good job bro.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Sep 30, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Can you tell me how do you make those pancakes in 4th and 5th row?



LOL those are not pancakes, those are just eggs cooked omelet style. I was about to cook when I read all this so I took some pics;

I take 6 whole eggs, and 6 egg whites. More or less yolks depending on how hungry I am. 






Now just scramble those babies up real nice and toss 'em in the pan






Now comes the hard part, lol. Let them sit for a while so you can flip it without it breaking. As you can see, there will still be a bunch of liquid egg. I dont wait for the entire thing to get solid cause it ends up burning 'em to much.






Once you've done that, now you can mash it all together to make you one big ass pancake, lol. Pro Tip** after you flip and everything gets solid, I cut it right down the middle to make it easier to flip again if needed. 






After that you're all done! Ham, bacon, optional at this point. I didnt have any, so just eggs this morning. 






I remember when 6 eggs would fill me up, I thought, how the hell am I ever going to eat 12?! Well slowly I just added 1 egg here 2 eggs here, until eventually I can eat what you see here at any given time, took me months and months. I know it looks pretty plain, but thats just how I've always been.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Oct 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2011)

best cycle log/results page Ive seen in a while!


----------



## squigader (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome. Just a question - how old are you (noticed test level at about 600) and how long was it since your last cycle?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## renohawj (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome post!!


----------



## R1balla (Oct 5, 2011)

love this thread. good numbers. man i hate eggs but gotta eat em! those burgers wanna make me go cook right now.


----------



## performance1978 (Oct 5, 2011)

This is one of the best threads I have ever seen on a cycle.  Great work and good job on your gains.  Excellent food intake as well.

To answer you lipid question, i would add high quality omega 3's , some use flax (plant source of omega's).  EPA and DHA are the most important ones, make sure it has them.  Don't skimp on this, fish burps are disgusting.  I have swithed to Barlean's omega smoothie.  Price is good for high quality.  I also use PP supplement toco-8.  This also has been shown to improve lipid profiles.  Diets with sufficient healthy fats will protect you somewhat too (nuts, olive oil, etc). Coconut oil is actually very popular today for this as well.   

That being said, the only true way to allow your lipid levels to normalize is to take time off.  This also means that less cycles throughout your life should not create any health problems, or at least is more heart concious. you don't want clogged arteries and an enlarged heart.  I believe there are studies that show powerful antioxidants decrease LDL (although they don't raise HDL if i remember correctly).  

I am now 33, so a daily omega and toco-8 (vitamin E on steriods) are now a stable in my supplementation.  

Again, great work and great post.  I must add that even when taking these precautions it is still enevitable that you lipid profiles will be effected by AAS.  Good luck.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Oct 6, 2011)

squigader said:


> Looks pretty awesome. Just a question - how old are you (noticed test level at about 600) and how long was it since your last cycle?



Thanks man. Im 26. My 1st cycle I started was just after my birthday in April. Just a short 8 week cycle. I did the whole time on/time off thing. So I was off for about 8 or 9 weeks before I started this big one. 



performance1978 said:


> This is one of the best threads I have ever seen on a cycle.  Great work and good job on your gains.  Excellent food intake as well.
> 
> To answer you lipid question, i would add high quality omega 3's , some use flax (plant source of omega's).  EPA and DHA are the most important ones, make sure it has them.  Don't skimp on this, fish burps are disgusting.  I have swithed to Barlean's omega smoothie.  Price is good for high quality.  I also use PP supplement toco-8.  This also has been shown to improve lipid profiles.  Diets with sufficient healthy fats will protect you somewhat too (nuts, olive oil, etc). Coconut oil is actually very popular today for this as well.
> 
> ...



Wow great stuff here man. Thanks for the info. I've never heard of toco-8, I will check it out. I will take all this info into my 3rd cycle, thanks again.


----------



## GMO (Oct 6, 2011)

Now that was a hell of a detailed log...and the food pics 

Great job bro and thanks for taking the time to post all of  that.  I loved your total test at almost 4500ng/dl...that is ridiculous!


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 6, 2011)

NOW THATS EATING TO GROW!! good work


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 6, 2011)

nice cycle too


----------



## Lightweight1 (May 13, 2013)

Would just like to say thank you, this is the first post i have read in a forum over the past 3 years that has been worth a pinch of shit and answers alot of my questions believe it or not.. Great!!! post thanks.. join up just to let you know haha.


----------



## aria (May 25, 2013)

Im planning to do excactly the same cycle as you, What AI did you use between week 1 and 12, you wrote .5 EOD but .5 of what?


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 25, 2013)

aria said:


> Im planning to do excactly the same cycle as you, What AI did you use between week 1 and 12, you wrote .5 EOD but .5 of what?



Probably adex my friend..


----------



## kobefan234 (May 25, 2013)

what did kaiser say about the hyper amounts of testosterone in your blood ?


----------



## aria (May 26, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:


> Probably adex my friend..



Why run Adex as AI and PCT?


----------



## TapDaddy (May 26, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------



## GeauxDATY (May 26, 2013)

Great thread bro, thanks for taking the time to post the details.


----------

